# Driving licence exchange post brexit



## Helen248 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm what documents I need to take to IMT Coimbra to exchange my UK driving licence to a Portuguese driving licence?

We arrived and obtained our 5 year residency certificate before Brexit (Cert obtained beginning of January 2020). As well as Identification, proof of residence, fiscal number, driving licence, do I require a medical doctors note and declaration of authenticity of UK driving licence? 

Do we still need to register our UK licences with IMT within 60 days of residency? Or because of Brexit do we just go straight to the exchanging of UK licence to Portuguese? I have read somewhere that we have until Dec 2020 to exchange our licence as we arrived prior to Brexit.

So many conflicting advice from different websites and the IMT Coimbra website in currently under construction. I have tried emailing them with no response. I found a Brexit frequently asked questions PDF from IMT which says future residents who arrive after Brexit will need to exchange their UK licence for Portuguese one within 90 days of residency. It also says that people who have already registered their UK licences with them will need to exchange to a Portuguese licence i think by Dec 2020.

The PDF document also says that UK licences are now classed as issued by a third country. Does this mean that we don't need to register them within 60 days? Our plan was to register them to avoid fine then exchange before Dec 2020 but I'm not sure if it needs to be within 90 days of residency. I don't want to have to sit a Portuguese driving test!

Any help greatly received.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If possible for your situation I'd advise taking organised paperwork so you can find each document and someone you trust for the Portuguese/English/Portuguese bits and go there. The usual Portuguese Admin gives you random different answers depending on the person/office/district/website so the vast confusion of Brexit on top will make it all a frustrating quagmire. As with a lot of official type admin here going along with papers and getting it sorted in person ensures you have a result - ie you put effort in and only need to do it once.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes you do need a medical certificate. It will be filed online by the doctor at Centro Saude.


----------

